# Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg



## Afro (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi 
Suche seid längerem einen größeren teich oder See zum pachten oder kaufen find aber nie was in meiner nähe.
Und wenn ich was finde dann liegt es über 25.000€ was mir zu teuer ist.
Wenn jemand vielleicht was weiß über einen teich oder see in der nähe von Metzingen oder 100km Umkreis kann sich melden freu mich darüber.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Leif (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*

Hi du.

Ich gucke mich mal um.
Was heißt denn groß?
Für nen vernnünftigen See nimmt man aber über 25000€

Gruß leif


----------



## Afro (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*

hi 
Jo ok danke #6 
Ja 30.000Euro is auch noch in ordnung kommt halt drauf an wie groß er ist und wo er liegt.
Und pachten wäre auch auf jeden ok.
Also so um die 1000m²  wäre voll geil
Vielen Dank


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*



Afro schrieb:


> hi
> Jo ok danke #6
> Ja 30.000Euro is auch noch in ordnung kommt halt drauf an wie groß er ist und wo er liegt.
> Und pachten wäre auch auf jeden ok.
> ...



Das wären ja gerade 100x10meter.Du meinst doch bestimmt was größeres?Vorallem für den Preis!
Meiner hat ca.800qm und den bezeichne ich noch als Tümpel;-).

Viel Glück Koalabaer


----------



## Afro (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*

#6 Ja für 25.000 sollte er schon größer sein.
Aber ab 1000m² wäre es schon geil.:k 
Hast du deinen gekauft oder gepachtet und wieviel zahlt man für pacht so in etwa bei 1000m²?


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*



Afro schrieb:


> #6 Ja für 25.000 sollte er schon größer sein.
> Aber ab 1000m² wäre es schon geil.:k
> Hast du deinen gekauft oder gepachtet und wieviel zahlt man für pacht so in etwa bei 1000m²?



Der Teich war eigentlich schon immer da.Nur durch die Zeit
dermaßen verlandet das er im Sommer regelmäßig ausgetrocknet ist.Habe das ,,Land'' dann für wenige hundert Euro erworben.
Ist halt kein Bauland sondern fällt unter Brachland.Anschließend
dann ausgebaggert.Ist jetzt im schnitt 1,5m -2m tief.

Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## Afro (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*

ok mehr als zwei meter muss er ja nicht tief sein.
Ich hoff ich finde einen Teich ich such jetzt schon seid einem jahr in etwa. 
Aber find nie was in der näheren umgebung.
Deswegen freu mich über alle Anworten =)


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*



Afro schrieb:


> ok mehr als zwei meter muss er ja nicht tief sein.
> Ich hoff ich finde einen Teich ich such jetzt schon seid einem jahr in etwa.
> Aber find nie was in der näheren umgebung.
> Deswegen freu mich über alle Anworten =)



Wie gesagt,falls garnichts geht.Such nach Stellen wo mal ein Teich war!
Als mein Teich ausgebaggert war kamen ein haufen Leute die
auf einmal der selben Meinung waren.
Auch wenn es dann vieleicht so endet http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87237
Ich sitz trotzdem gern am Teich der verschwundenen Karpfen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Afro (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*

Ich hab echt schon fast überall gesucht und nachgefragt.
Wo kann man noch nachfragen wegen Teichen oder Seen?
Den immer wenn ich frage dann sieht jeder so aus wie dieser smile |kopfkrat .


----------



## Nullstein (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*

Hallo Afro,

ich habe meinen Teich von der BVVG gepachtet. Ist eine Treuhand Nachfolgegesellschaft. So etwas wird es aber in Deinem Gebiet nicht geben. 
Frag doch mal die Grossbauern, Agrargenossenschaften und sonstige Landwirte. Evtl. habe die auf einem Ihrer Aecker noch einen alten Teich, und freuen sich, wenn dieser von irgendwem in Ordnung gehalten wird. Ein weiterer Tipp sind alte(ehemalige) Brauereien. Die hatten immer ihre Kuehlteiche. Ansonsten findet man in der Naehe von Kloestern und Schloessern des oefteren alte Teichanlagen. Gelegentlich hilft auch die Nachfrage bei den lokalen Angelvereinen, denen evtl. Teiche angeboten wurden, welche ihnen aber zu klein sind. Viele kleine Gemeinden besitzen auch in den Doerfern Feuerloeschteiche. Hier musst Du aber mit Auflagen bzgl. des Ablassens rechnen. Anlaufstelle dafuer sind die Buergermeister und evtl die ansaessigen freuwilligen Feierwehren. Wenn alles nichts hilft irgendwo ein Stueck Brachland mit Bach suchen, auf dem oertlichen Bauamt erkundigen und selbst bauen.

Viele Gruesse

Nullstein

Nachtrag: Rede auch mal mit welchen, die viel in der Natur unterwegs sind. Vielleicht kennen die da etwas. Ich meine insbesondere Foerster, Jaeger, Schaefer. 
Und nicht zu vergessen, die Katasteraemter. Groessere, nicht allzusehr verlandete Gewaesser sind auch auf den Karten verzeichnet. Schau Dir auch mal die Gegend aus der Luft an(map.google.com). Auffaellig sind kleine Baumgruppen auf Wiesen und Feldern. Leider braucht man dafuer aber ein geuebtes Auge. Mein Teich ist aufgrund des Linsenbefalls nur als hellgruene Flaecher erkennbar. Kann man leicht uebersehen.


----------



## Afro (1. November 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*

tausend dank #6  ich werde diese woche gleich überall mal nachfragen, ich hoffe ich werde da irgendwo eine gute antwort bekommen.

nochmals vielen dank für die information


----------



## Afro (2. November 2006)

*AW: Suche Teich oder See zum Pachten in Baden Württemberg*

Hi,
tausend dank des mit der karte hat gefunzt hab fast 60 Seen und Teiche in näherer umgebung gefunden.
Werde die dann alle abklappern und hoffe ich hab glück.
Bin einfach mal auf der Karte den Flüßen gefolgt wo die meisten Seen lagen.
Also noch mal vielen dank :k.
Ich hoffe einer von denen Seen will einen neuen Besitzer =)

PS: Google Earth ist geil zum Seen suchen =)


----------

